# Really want a homebirth! Uk



## DanteRoman

I'm still early but everyone I've told about a home birth thinks I'm insane. It's the most natural thing in the world!

This will be #4 for me and I don't want to do the hospital thing again. 
Am I right thinking in the uk we have to hire our own birthing pools, were in the West Midlands has anyone had any experience in this?

I have no idea what to expect and what to do, I'm going to speak to the mw next week and see what she says...
Any advice/ past experiences would be brilliant. Thanks :) xx


----------



## NDH

Congratulations! I can't help you with UK specifics, but I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you figure it out :)


----------



## Button#

I haven't had my home birth yet but soon hopefully!

I told my midwife from the start and they were very supportive. New NICE guidelines are for women who are on 2nd plus pregnancies and are low risk to give birth at home or at a birth centre.

Nothing much happens until you're 36 weeks, that's when they arrange a home visit and book you in for a home birth. They'll let you know all the risks and the reasons you may have to be transferred, they'll check access to your home and they'll want to know you have adequate heating and running water. If you have any risk factors (eg I might have low iron still) they'll explain the risks but you can still have a home birth, you just need to speak to the supervisor of midwives to get it ticked off that you know the risks. 

When you're in active labour you'll have a midwife with you the whole time and when you're close to delivery a second midwife will turn up to look after the baby. If for any reason you need to be transferred it will be by ambulance. 

You will have to arrange your own birthing pool but I'm not getting one so afraid I can't help there.


----------



## DanteRoman

Thanks for the info! What baby is this for you?
Have you had a homebirth before? 
Just out of curiosity where do you intend to give birth on the bed?
Feel free to say you don't want to answer :) xx


----------



## Button#

It's number 2 for me, my first I started out in the birth centre but had to be transferred to the hospital for ventouse and episiotamy because I had too long a pushing stage and e wasn't coming out. The birthing pool was lovely but I think it slowed me down so I'm not bothering with it this time.

I'm playing it by ear as to where I deliver. If DS is asleep I might stay downstairs or if not in my bedroom. I have a birth ball as well.


----------



## DanteRoman

Thanks I had I my first 3 in hospital and just want something more relaxed. I've looked at buying a 2nd hand birthing pool, it's only £50 so I figure if I don't use it(never used one before) I'll get my money back by selling it on. 

I'm so excited but just fed up of the negative comments from people xx


----------



## Button#

I'm really excited about mine as well, I just love the idea of getting into my own bed and having OH there all night afterwards. I hated that he was only there until 8pm and I hated being on a ward with other people and babies around. 

I think a secondhand pool sounds like a good idea. I think I've read you need a new liner for it but hopefully someone else can advise on that.


----------



## Button#

I've also been reading up on hypnobirthing which has some useful looking techniques for a nice relaxing labour.


----------



## DanteRoman

I've also seen things about hypo birthing. I watched a programme on bbc1 about childbirth. With 4 different ladies on there might still be on catch up. 
One of the ladies got hypnotised a few days before or something. It actually looked like it worked! 
One left the placenta attached but I'm not into that and eating the placenta in a smoothie. Not for me wither xxx


----------



## Button#

I saw that as well. It was a really interesting programme.


----------



## PaganBride

I'm having my 4th child, 3rd homebirth in about 5 weeks. My first was an emergency section and quite traumatic.

I normally buy a second hand pool each time, then donate it to my midwife to loan out. I think I'm going to loan one back this time though, hehe. You can buy liners specific to the type of pool, which save on the cleaning up after. That's my o/h's job though, hehe. You generally do a test a few weeks before, ensuring your boiler can produce enough water, making sure the pool doesn't leak and how fast you can fill and empty it. You can get submergable pumps to help get rid of the water into the loo or drain etc. I make sure I've got loads of towels and something on the floor. I bought a plastic fake oil cloth thing from Dunelm, which they cut to size. Some people use shower curtains, but you need the waterproof kind, not the fabric water resistant kind, because water seeps through. I didn't use the pool a great deal last time as it was so fast.

My midwife is an hour away, and got here just as my last popped out, so I'm not sure she'll get here in time for this one. She's with 121 midwives, and fantastic. I haven't had such good experiences with NHS community midwives, but lots of women do.

I never use gas and air etc, but your midwife can bring it to you. I haven't hypno-birthed either, but loads of people recommend it. I prefer just being by myself to be honest. 

There are a few good groups on social media sites and a good homebirth website too x


----------



## DanteRoman

Thanks for all the info.
Can anyone self refer to these type of midwives? Do you have to pay? Or are they with the nhs ? Xx


----------



## PaganBride

DanteRoman said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> Can anyone self refer to these type of midwives? Do you have to pay? Or are they with the nhs ? Xx

One to one midwives (pop it into Google, it should come up with their site) are funded by the NHS but basically have a service catered to the woman specifically. You have a named midwife who visits you at home. They only work in certain areas, unless you are referred by your GP. They have a facebook page too. It is a free service, the woman doesn't pay. X


----------



## DanteRoman

Thank you for the info although I'm not sure they're based in my area. Surely there's something similar though. I'll look into it thanks xx


----------



## spicyorange

My friend just had a home birth with her first baby in the west Midlands, paid £100 to hire the pool and had it for weeks ready just in case and the midwife came our to her the day.she loved it (although she did have to have a trip up to the hospital afterwards for some stiches).
Personally it's not for me but go for it if that's what you want!


----------



## NDH

Another option is to buy a blow up kiddie pool. Not all of them will do of course, but there are a couple that are quite suitable, with the main differences between an actual birth pool and the kiddie pools being a lack of handles and unpadded floors on some of them, but the latter can be helped by putting foam or cushions etc on the floor under the base. Its a fraction of the cost of even hiring a birth pool so no great loss if you end up not using it, and your kids can use it afterwards too :p

Edit: like this one


----------



## Kess

I've hired a la bassine birth pool (came with all the bits like new liner, pump, hosepipe to fill, thermometer etc) for £90 for 5 weeks and a TENS from the same place for £20.


----------



## DanteRoman

So I saw my midwife today told her I wanted a homebirth , I was waiting for the negativity but she was really supportive. I've seen her with the last 2 and so I know her quite well. She even told my oh all the positives! As he's slightly concerned about it. Xx


----------



## Button#

Glad you had a good appointment.


----------



## belle254

Hi :)
I had my both of my two children at home, didn't have a pool either times and just used the gas and air the midwives provided and a bloody amazing birthing ball. I may have ruined a rug during the second labour so make sure you have plenty of things to protect the floor incase things happen quicker than expected! x


----------



## RaspberryK

I had an attempted homebirth with ds and an actual hb with dd and it was wonderful. 
I laboured in the pool and on the ball, gave birth kneeling on the floor leaning on the sofa in my lounge lol. 
Northamptonshire have a home birth team that look after you from the start so you get to know hopefully at least one of the midwives who will attend you. 
Xx


----------



## Hieveryone

I'm with northants too and they are running monthly sessions at the hospital about low risk births I.e. those at the birthing centre an homebirth. There is one this Saturday I'm going to find out more


----------



## RaspberryK

They also have a Facebook group for our hb team !
OP you might have something similar in your area. Xx


----------



## MrsGards

My first was in hospital and my second at home. Everyone thought I was insane too. I couldn't recommend it enough! It was perfect, I bought a layz spa and used that in my dining room!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Have been doing way too much earl research and found a website called barefoot-birthing where you can hire a pool and you get all the kit. Definitely considering water this time. Got fed up of being all hot and sweaty last time.looking forward to the handles at the side of the pool as I like to hang on and pull lol.


----------



## starsunshine

My midwife told me I should think about having a home birth this time round. I think they've been told to encourage them now. Just looking into hiring a pool, thanks to the other ladies on here for your advice. I've got to wait until 36 weeks though as I need a strep b test.


----------



## Pearls18

I home birthed for my second, I borrowed a pool from a friend but it didn't fill up in time I just gave birth kneeling on the dining room floor, we bought cheap DIY plastic sheeting which protected the carpets. I got loads of negative "you're crazy" comments, loads said "but you're not a hippy".......?! It was great, tbh wasn't fussed on where to labour as mine were both very quick and I had a great water hospital birth first time, it's afterwards that's nice, getting in my own bath, sitting on my sofa watching TV when doing the first BF, not having to leave DS1.


----------



## tallybee

I'm glad your mw was positive about it  

I had both my kids at home and this one will be born at home too, incredibly positive experience and I was lucky enough they were straightforward. Here was more resistance to it from mat services then but I'm glad I stood my ground. This time the mw was lovely when I said about it.

I've never used a pool so can't help with that sorry x


----------



## DanteRoman

I'm starting to think I probably won't use a pool, I just thought I might help with the ring of fire! Lol if I want water relief I'll just go in my bath for a while xx


----------

